
Why Jewish and Arab cofounders are good for business - wslh
http://www.timesofisrael.com/why-jewish-and-arab-cofounders-are-good-for-business/
======
herbst
Arent assumptions based on race racist?

~~~
jlg23
The article is talking about diversity:

Quote: "“With every company we invest in,” explains Dror, “we require the CEO
to lead a diversification process. Within three years from the moment of
investing, we want them to get to 30-percent diversification in human capital.
This means hiring Arabs, Haredim, Ethiopians, but also women.”

